# iPad app similar to Every Word?



## chalkmaven

I've looked in the app store for an app similar to Kindle's Every Word, but can't seem to locate one. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## corkyb

What is Kindle's Every Word?


----------



## chalkmaven

Corky,

Every Word is a scramble/jumble word game available at Amazon for the Kindle.


(I hope the link works)

I found an iPad app similar to it - Jumblina.


----------



## kay_dee

I love Boggle.


----------



## Meemo

I play Word Warp on my iPhone - same idea I think.


----------



## skyblue

I really like to play Every Word on my Kindle!  I downloaded Jumbaline to my iPad.  It is a similar concept.


----------



## meljackson

There's Chictionary. I'll have to take a look, I love Every Word too!

Melissa


----------



## BK

I don't have any games on my Kindle, but 3 word games I like for the iPad are Spellstacker, Jumbline and Scramble CE (Challenge Edition) by Zynga.  

Spellstacker is my favorite game -- it's kind of a blend of Scrabble and UpWords. Addicting!

Jumbline is fun. You start with 7 letters and it has a stack of blocks for all the words you can spell with those letters (3-letter words and longer).

Scramble is okay, but it allows a large number of words I'm pretty sure don't exist, which is a little weird.


----------

